# Sterbai cory



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The coolest cory I have ever kept, but aren't all cories fun to watch. If you see these guy BUY THEM! They aren't cheap though


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice photos!... _Why are they not cheap?... New to the market?_


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont think they are new, maybe just hard to get a supplier. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pic. And I agree that they are super awesome.

Can you describe your equipment and settings a little more for these particular pics?

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Charlie!

Im using a Canon XTi, 100mm Canon macro lens, and off camera over head flash. This is shot in manual, aperture around 11 shutter 1/200 or so not sure. Let me know if that helps, or any other questions


----------

